# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [SOS] Parrainage des chats Non-Adoptables! (Via Orfélins)

## nad

Bonjour à toutes et tous.

Je mets cette annonce pour trouver des parrainages pour les chats en FA définitive chez moi.
Ces chats, récupérés au cour des quinze dernières années, n'ont pas oû etre adoptés car atteints de pathologie chroniques.

J'ai été un temps tres active sur ce forum mais je le suis beaucoup moins aujourd'hui.
Les personnes qui me connaissent savent que je me rebrouille seule pour subvenir aux frais vétérinaires de ces chats, en vendant des choses, des creations faites main, en faisant des gardes de chats, des babysitting.....

Mais ces derniers mois ont été très éprouvants niveau frais véto, autant pour mon propre chat (malheureusement décédé cet été) que pour les chats inadoptables en fa chez moi.

Voila pourquoi je mets ces chats au parrainage.
Tous les dons passeront par l'association Orfélins, que je remercie chaudement, ainsi vous bénéficierez de reçus fiscaux.
Si vous souhaitez parrainer un de ces loulous, envoyez moi un mp :-) !

CHLOÉ, 15 ans, coriza chronique. Sous antibios et inhalations régulièrement. Et actuellement car grosse crise depuis deux semaines.


NOUNOUCHE, 15ans. Éosinophile, elle se fait des plaies de léchage et grattage, d'où le bandage en permanence. Â également subit 4 opérations d'oreilles car polypes qui y poussaient. On a finit par retirer le conduit auditif de l'oreille gauche pour éviter les recidives...


ASTERIX, 14 ans. (Â droite sur la photo) Santé fragile, a été diabétique, ne l'ai plus pour l'instant, mais a des périodes où il ne se nourrit plus. Il est sous Fortekor.
BIANCA, 13 ans. (Â gauche sur la photo) En bonne santé, mais implacable séparément d'Asterix (il se laisse mourrir sans elle), donc reste ici avec lui.
Les deux ont été récupérés d'une connaissance partie en maison de retraite.


BINIOU, 10ans. Diabétique sous insuline et phytothérapie.


DUCHESSE, 15ans. Gros soucis au foie. Sous phytothérapie (sans ça, elle ne mange plus).
A deja une marraine, mais peut en avoir plusieurs ;-)


SOLEIL, 4ans. Implaçable car sauvage, arrivé chaton, il n'a jamais accepté la socialisation.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je mettrai les dernières factures en lignes ce soir et je corrigerai les fautes, la connection bug â mort.....

----------


## nad

Chloé ne va pas bien du tout. Elle a maintenant des troubles neuro.
Elle a revu le véto, qui a rajouté du Candilat à son traitement.
Il n'est pas tres optimiste, et moi non plus car depuis ce matin et ne mange casi plus...

----------


## nad

Les dernières factures, comme prévu...

----------


## nad

L'état de Chloé se dégrade, je n'y comprends rien du tout...
Demain je la fais hospitaliser. La facture va être salée je ne peux pas assumer...

----------


## nad

Chloé est partie au paradis des matous... Elle avait une tumeur osseuse du crâne, non opérable. Les troubles neuro venaient de la.

Besoin d'aide pour régler les factures....

----------


## Belgo78

Si j'ai bien compris on passe par orfélins? je met au nom de chloé?

----------


## nad

Je vous envoie un mp.

----------


## nad

Les factures de l'hospitalisation de Chloé :

----------


## nad

La facture de l'intervention à domicile, quand Chloé a commencer à présenter des signes de grande souffrance.
C'était le soir tard, je n'ai pas voulu attendre le matin de l'emmener chez un véto, elle souffrait trop:

----------


## nad

Nounouche a grand besoin d'être parrainée:
Elle a à nouveau des signes de présence de polypes dans le nez et la gorge. Elle n'arrive plus à s'alimenter.
Rdv est pris vendredi prochain pour scanner et opération.
Ça va encore coûter un bras....

----------


## jujulilas

Olala, ma pauvre Nadia, tu es bien seule ici..._ (Merci Belgo78 ♥)_
Je vais envoyer _(si l'asso a paypal)_ un petit quelque chose pour Nounouche, et je croise les doigts pour sa visite, demain.
Mais du coup, est-ce que l'opération lui permettra de bien se réalimenter par la suite ? Elle est quand même assez âgée, la nounoune...

----------


## nad

> Olala, ma pauvre Nadia, tu es bien seule ici..._ (Merci Belgo78 ♥)_
> Je vais envoyer _(si l'asso a paypal)_ un petit quelque chose pour Nounouche, et je croise les doigts pour sa visite, demain.
> Mais du coup, est-ce que l'opération lui permettra de bien se réalimenter par la suite ? Elle est quand même assez âgée, la nounoune...


Je ne reçois plus de notifications je ne comprends pas pourquoi. Du coup je n'avais pas vu ton message. Vraiment désolée !

Nounouche a passé son scanner, il a montré du mucus plein les sinus et une atteinte au niveau des tympans. Il y a peut-être des polypes, mais pas visibles à cause du mucus.
Il a révélé également des infections dentaires.

Nounouche est passée sur le billard pour retrait de plusieurs dents pourries. Depuis elle remange bien.
Le véto n'a pas jugé utile d'opérer l'oreille.

Ce qui, aujourd'hui, pose problème: Nounouche a des pertes d'équilibre dû au soucis d'oreille.
Du coup j'ai contacté le spécialiste qui l'avait opérée de la première oreille (retrait du conduit auditif car récidive de polypes).
Il a tenté un traitement en espérant éviter l'opération (vu l'âge de Nounouche). Cela fait deux semaines.

Elle y a une amélioration niveau douleur (elle ne s'en gratte plus l'oreille ni ne secoue la tête), mais son train arrière part en cacahuète...
Ce vétérinaire propose donc l'opération, car là on n'a plus le choix: si on ne tente rien, on devra la faire euthanasier quand elle ne pourra plus se lever, et ça va être bientôt vu au train où vont les choses.

J'ai donc un devis de 1 100€ , en comptant l'opération, l'analyse, la prise de sang et l'hospitalisation.
Je suis en train réfléchir â comment sortir cet argent, car je ne l'ai pas.

----------


## nad

> BINIOU, 10ans. Diabétique sous insuline et phytothérapie.
> 
> 
> DUCHESSE, 15ans. Gros soucis au foie. Sous phytothérapie (sans ça, elle ne mange plus).
> A deja une marraine, mais peut en avoir plusieurs ;-)
> 
> .


Duchesse est décédée le 23 décembre. Elle maigrissait malgré son bon appétit.
Les analyses de sang n'ont rien montré d'anormal à part le foie, mais pas pire que ces trois dernières années sous traitement.
Le véto pense juste à une dégénérescence normale du à la vieillesse.

Biniou, qui etait en fa chez ma soeur, est décédé aussi. Son diabète n'arrivait plus à se stabiliser. Et une tumeur inopérable a été détecté au foie. Il a fallu le faire endormir.

----------


## nad

Nounouche a dû aller aux urgences, car son train arrière ne se levait plus.
L'operation de l'oreille a été annulée, on suspecte une méningite.
Elle est revenue avec un traitement. Le Pronostic vital n'est pas top...

La jolie facture (403€):

----------


## nad

Je remonte le post, car Astérix nous a fait don de jolies factures véto ces derniers jours, cause soucis gastriques.


Une 1ère facture samedi dernier de 149€,
Et ce matin 150€ pour l'échographie et 74€ pour le traitement mis en place.


Astérix cherche toujours un parrain ou une marraine.


Va falloir que j'edite le premier message, parce que je me rends compte que la plupart des chats sont décédés.

Ceux et celle qui cherchent des parrainage: Bianca et Astérix.

----------

